# Spanish School/Private Teacher



## Bigmerlin (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,
I recently arrived in Mexico City, and will be living in the Santa Fe area from next week.

Although my spanish is better than basic, I still have a long way to go, and therefore would like to find a Spanish Language School or a private Spanish Teacher close to the Santa Fe area.

Does anyone have any recommendations for this area, or know the best site to search for spanish schools in DF?

Thanks


----------

